# Enlarge garage door



## captiva (Sep 3, 2007)

I've recently puchased an RV which is too tall for my garage.  The top of the unit would would require me to raise my joists about 12".  Are there any options to accomplish this?


----------



## dakuda (Sep 4, 2007)

I know someone who raised his detached garage top fit a vehicle.  He prefabbed some wall 'extensions' and placed them next to the garage.  He then had a crane come and lift the roof and he threw the extensions in and secured them.  The roof was placed back down, and re-secured.   Afterwards, he just finished the exterior of the extensions and viola - taller roof.  Then there was the matter of installing a new door. 

He had a friend who owned a crane though, so that was his cheapest option.


----------

